# profile pic



## JLister (Nov 25, 2010)

hey just started on here, ive uploaded a picture but not sure how to set it as my profile picture, any help?


----------



## snapon (Jan 3, 2011)

Click on settings or your username at top of your screen. Option is half way down on the left


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Welcome man :thumbup1:


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

click on save changes after downloading the pic

and welcome


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

JLister said:


> hey just started on here, ive uploaded a picture but not sure how to set it as my profile picture, any help?


If you want your pic to appear under your name next to each post you make then you need to click *Settings* in the upper-right then choose *Edit Avatar* from the left-menu.

L


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

welcome to the site


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Welcome fellow Sleafordian


----------



## Kipper1984 (Jun 18, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Smokey13 (Jul 29, 2013)

What a bump :lol:


----------

